# Lifestyles & Discussion > Science & Technology >  Only 1 In 4 People Can See All The Colors In This Box. Can You?

## Suzanimal

I saw 19. I'm a dichromat. I guess that explains some of my fashion choices.




> To take the test, count the colors you see in this spectrum:
> 
> 
> 
> How many did you see?
> 
> If you saw
> 
> Fewer than 20 distinctive colors: Derval says youre a dichromat and only have two cones in your eye. Twenty-five percent of the population are dichromats. Yet, dont fret, youre in good company  dogs are also dichromats too. Dervals says dichromats have a tendency to wear a lot of black, beige, and blue clothing.
> ...


http://colors.littlethings.com/diana..._campaign=quiz

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

37, does require a bit of staring though. Without staring there's probably 3-4 that look very very similar, almost identical.

And actually, I never wear yellow. Odd stuff.

----------


## Suzanimal

> 37, does require a bit of staring though. Without staring there's probably 3-4 that look very very similar, almost identical.
> 
> And actually, I never wear yellow. Odd stuff.


Maybe you should be my fashion consultant.

I'm getting this message every time I want to rep someone.
I'm gonna catch something if I spread it around anymore.



> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to luctor-et-emergo again.

----------


## Ronin Truth

I got 37 too.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> Maybe you should be my fashion consultant.
> 
> I'm getting this message every time I want to rep someone.
> I'm gonna catch something if I spread it around anymore.


For sure.  lol

----------


## presence

> I saw 19. I'm a dichromat. I guess that explains some of my fashion choices.


try on another monitor? 

I saw 34 on my 19" dell; but only 25 on my 19" samsung; they're both 10 years old

I saw 36 on my 40" HDTV

----------


## Carlybee

33. Rarely wear yellow. Dislike yellow cars. I do like bananas.

----------


## angelatc

I stopped counting at 30, but I am quite confident you do NOT want me to be your fashion consultant.

----------


## presence

this is what is "really" there

----------


## oyarde

All that aqua stuff in the middle looks the same to me .

----------


## erowe1

> Dervals says there are only 39 different colors in the test and probably only 35 are properly translated by the computer screen.


How does Dervals know? Maybe Dervals can't see all the colors.

----------


## donnay

I counted 44.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> this is what is "really" there


The colors look different for me than the image above. (the one Suz posted.)

----------


## Christian Liberty

I got 36.

----------


## pcosmar

I am a painter. I mix and match colors. I can see and correct the differences of variants of the same color code.

Even the several different shades of Black.. (can be blue, yellow and red shades)

My favorite is a Blue shade Black.. (Ford- Ravens Wing Black)

----------


## Sam I am

I got 40, but that's probably because I counted 2 places where I suspect that the image compression was compromising the test.

without those places, it was 38.


It's also highly suspicious that this test can determine that you have 4 types of cones, since the light from your computer screen only uses 3 colors

Another flaw in this test is that the borders between the colors are a completely different color themselves, making it  easier to count, even if you can't even tell the difference between two of the colors.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> How does Dervals know? Maybe Dervals can't see all the colors.


 Ha!

----------


## BuddyRey

I got 37.  My dad was a carpet salesman for 30 years and he has quite an eye for color.  I wonder if tetrachromatism is genetic?

----------


## dannno

> 33. Rarely wear yellow. Dislike yellow cars. I do like bananas.


38, I never wear yellow. Allergic to bananas.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

To me, it looks not like a series of solid color bands, but, especially in the blues, a series of spectral fades.  Each band fades from light to dark, making a dark line at the end of each that contrasts with the lighter beginning of the next band.  This is largely, I think, an optical illusion, due to the eye-brain's priority on honing in on contrasts.  But....

Zooming in on the image shows that in some places, it's not just an illusion, there are actual extra-emphasized lines.  Look between the third and fourth bands here:



Within each band there are many fine color differences, and somewhat in random blotches due to image compression.  

Anyway, you're really seeing the boundaries (at least I am).  This would be true even if the image creator hadn't cheated exaggerated the effect.  Without the boundary line where your eye can clearly see "ahh, yes, that is lighter than that" it's a much harder game.  presence's image takes away this crutch, and it's a much harder game (or would be if he didn't give away the answer).  Can you _really_ tell the difference between 2 and 3?  17 and 18?  8 and 9?

Here's a challenge I made for you guys.  How many colors are in _this_ image, below?

----------


## Sam I am

> Here's a challenge I made for you guys.  How many colors are in _this_ image, below?


I'm getting 35, If I try to guess as close as possible.

I get 24 if I want to be really really sure that I'm not ever counting the same color twice.

----------


## PatriotOne

39.  Now I know why it takes me so freaking long just to pick out paint colors, etc.  Too many choices to my eyes.

----------


## The Northbreather

37 on an old smartphone

----------


## Christian Liberty

> To me, it looks not like a series of solid color bands, but, especially in the blues, a series of spectral fades.  Each band fades from light to dark, making a dark line at the end of each that contrasts with the lighter beginning of the next band.  This is largely, I think, an optical illusion, due to the eye-brain's priority on honing in on contrasts.  But....
> 
> Zooming in on the image shows that in some places, it's not just an illusion, there are actual extra-emphasized lines.  Look between the third and fourth bands here:
> 
> 
> 
> Within each band there are many fine color differences, and somewhat in random blotches due to image compression.  
> 
> Anyway, you're really seeing the boundaries (at least I am).  This would be true even if the image creator hadn't cheated exaggerated the effect.  Without the boundary line where your eye can clearly see "ahh, yes, that is lighter than that" it's a much harder game.  presence's image takes away this crutch, and it's a much harder game (or would be if he didn't give away the answer).  Can you _really_ tell the difference between 2 and 3?  17 and 18?  8 and 9?
> ...


I counted 43

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> 39.  Now I know why it takes me so freaking long just to pick out paint colors, etc.  Too many choices to my eyes.


You're better off picking paint colors extremely quickly, based upon your impression from a moment's glance.  Your perception of colors actually changes as you stare for long (or even somewhat short) periods of time at them.

----------


## luctor-et-emergo

> You're better off picking paint colors extremely quickly, based upon your impression from a moment's glance.  Your perception of colors actually changes as you stare for long (or even somewhat short) periods of time at them.


I agree, when I look at a paint job on something I can tell immediately if I like it. Explaining why becomes harder the longer I think about it. This goes especially when there's two or more different colors together, some colors look good together, others don't. I don't know why but it's interesting.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> I am a painter. I mix and match colors. I can see and correct the differences of variants of the same color code.
> 
> Even the several different shades of Black.. (can be blue, yellow and red shades)
> 
> My favorite is a Blue shade Black.. (Ford- Ravens Wing Black)


Black, white, and all the chromatic greys between are values, no shades.

----------


## Carlybee

Hurts my eyes

----------


## heavenlyboy34

41.  Technically there are fewer, but I counted value errors in the spectrum as unique hues.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> 39.  Now I know why it takes me so freaking long just to pick out paint colors, etc.  Too many choices to my eyes.


use a color wheel to find a color harmony that is naturally pleasing, then find the colors at the paint store that generally match that.  Red/yellow/blue, for example forms a triadic harmony.

----------


## Lindsey

Well it looks like we sure destroyed the 1 in 4 statistic.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

> 41.  Technically there are fewer, but I counted value errors in the spectrum as unique hues.


How do you get that?  It sounds like you are using a program to read the actual RGB values?  If so, you should _not_ have gotten that answer.

----------


## helmuth_hubener

Here is a tip to make it easier: look at the very top of the bands as you compare them one by one.  Also, as you stare and focus for longer, you will be better and better able to see the slight differences.

----------


## phill4paul

37.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> I counted 44.


So did I...WTF?

I saw multiple shades at 4, 11, 24, 29 and 35.

----------


## heavenlyboy34

> How do you get that?  It sounds like you are using a program to read the actual RGB values?  If so, you should _not_ have gotten that answer.


Just by using my eyes.  In any gradient from one color to another, there will be more colors than you can count-or even a computer can count.  Color theory is pretty wild $#@!, man.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

I counted 39, but that's because I do color on the computer all the time.  It has nothing to do with 4 cones.  You cannot test for that via computer monitor, it has to be in print.

----------


## GunnyFreedom

> this is what is "really" there


I see (in the OP) one more in the green, one fewer in the yellow

----------


## Natural Citizen

49

----------


## Working Poor

I ain't counting all those bars but I am sure I see all the colors.

----------


## Working Poor

> I'm getting this message every time I want to rep someone.
> I'm gonna catch something if I spread it around anymore.


You got rep Ho virus

----------


## Suzanimal

> You got rep Ho virus


Probably. It was only a matter of time before I caught something.




I just spread it to you.

----------


## DisneyFan

counted 39

----------


## axiomata

39, but I wore a yellow shirt yesterday

----------


## osan

38.

I have no idea what that means.  Did I pass?  Do I get a prize?

----------


## Suzanimal

This is really neat. It worked on me. Anyone have it not work on them?




> This Image Can Trick Your Brain And Make You See It In Color
> 
> Perception is a fickle thing. As good as our senses are at keeping us alive, they can often mislead and deceive us. Here’s a great example of that which you can try at home, featured in the new BBC Four series, Colour: The Spectrum of Science.
> 
> Check out the video below, follow the instructions and see a black and white image turn into a full-color image of a landscape.
> 
> It’s all to do with our cone cells, one of the two types of photoreceptors within our eye’s retina, which are responsible for color vision. We have three types of cones, which are sensitive to blue, green or red wavelengths of light. When we’re exposed to a lot of one color, that particular type of cone gets overstimulated and becomes “tired” and unresponsive. This leaves you temporarily with the use of only your other two types of cone, which show the opposing “complementary” color (i.e red versus green and blue versus yellow). After a few seconds, the cones “recharge” and you’re able to perceive that color again.


http://www.iflscience.com/brain/imag...u-see-it-color

----------


## Dr.3D

> This is really neat. It worked on me. Anyone have it not work on them?
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.iflscience.com/brain/imag...u-see-it-color


Thing is, if you just run the video ahead to 0:53 and freeze it, you will see the color image anyway.

----------


## CPUd

> Figure 0.1. The chessboard illusion: areas A and B on the board have the same shade of gray (due to Edward H. Adelson)
> 
> Take a look at the squares marked A and B, on the chessboard. Though your eyes tell you that square A is black and square B is white, in reality the shades of gray used to paint those two squares (not the letters A and B, but the background colors of those squares) are identical!


http://www.foundalis.com/phi/WhyTimeFlows.htm

----------


## thoughtomator

this thread is racist

----------


## Dr. Dog

I'm quite colorblind, but I see 33.

----------

